# help with overclocking C2Duo E6300 to 3ghz



## whitegtr (Dec 26, 2009)

hi all, 
i need help overclocking my PC to 3ghz at the moment i can get it to 2.67 ghz stable but what else i can do to get it to 3ghz.
*specs*
*Intel *C2Duo E6300 1.86 ghz
*Mobo* Asus P5W DH Deluxe
*Kingston* DDR2-800 ram
*zalman* 9500 CPU cooler.
CPU Freq = 381
Dram = auto
Performance = standard
PCIE Freq = 100
Pci clock sync 33.33mhz
memory volts =2.000v
CPU Core volt = 1.4000v
fsb termination voltage = 1.50v
DRAM:FSB Ratio	1:1 

*i have this information from Everest..*

CPU Type	Dual-core Intel Core 2 Duo E6300
CPU Stepping	B2
CUPID CPU Name	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz
CPU VID	1.3250 V
CPU Speed	
CPU Clock	2669.9 MHz (original: 1866 MHz, overclock: 43%)
CPU Multiplier	7x
CPU FSB	381.4 MHz (original: 266 MHz, overclock: 43%)
Memory Bus	381.4 MHz

_
any advise will be grateful_


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey 

I had a E6300 , until it broke two days ago and then I got a Quad . But during the 5 years that I had it , it overclocked magnificently . All I had to do was drop the DRAM multiplier to 1:1 on 800 mhz ram and push up the FSB . I got to 3.01 ghz easily with temps under load in the 50's until the cpu multiplyer malfunctioned .But 3.01 ghz was motherboard limited and I had a XFX Gamers G31 mobo which is not the fanciest so that clock was decent . I ran Prime 95 for a full day and it was stable . I had a Gigabyte cooler so since you have a Zalman the temps should be lower . I didnt even need alter voltages . 

Read here .

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f273/solved-core-2-duo-e6300-overclocked-450223.html


----------



## whitegtr (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks i will take a look and give that a go and hopefully i can get the figures that i am after.


----------



## whitegtr (Dec 26, 2009)

hey, i tried to reduce the dram multiplier to 300 which gave me 600 MHz which is 1:1 but as soon as i try 400 setting which gives me 800 which is also 1:1 i cant boot up at all???

i am confused can some one please explain how this works as i can only change the CPU multiplier to x6 x7 is there something else i need to change ??


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

Its amazing that you can change the multiplier to 6x because Core 2 Duo E6300 is locked at 7x . I droped the DRAM ratio to 1:1 , got 800 mhz ram , put the FSB to 430 , multiplyer stayed at 7 x and then the CPU speed will be 3.01 ghz . DRAM frequency was 860 mhz . That ran fine for me . 
If your screen stays blank when you switch your computer on after overclocking to that frequency then your motherboard doesnt support that high a FSB . I had an old Mobo and that stayed at 2.6 without being able to go higher . Is your motherboard designed to overclock ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That may be tough to get out of a 975x motherboard it's 1 1/2 generations back from the G31 and had trouble OCing DDR2 800 very high the 965 was a slight improvement but the G/P31/33/35 is where it finally got a lot better.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

I found a review on overclocking on this board .

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2duo-e6300_8.html

Read Paragraph 7 . When you get close to 400 fsb then it doesnt boot . 372 FSB is quite close . Either keep it at 2.67 ghz or get another mobo thats better suited .


----------



## whitegtr (Dec 26, 2009)

so my alternative is to replace the motherboard or be happy with the results..
i like the asus boards is there a specific range i should look at???
thanks heaps everyone that responded


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you running a Xfire set up?
P45 or X48


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if your not running xfire then I would go for an x48 chipset board. I have an asus rampage formula running an an 8400 3GHz @ 4GHz with no problems at all.

The Asus ROG boards such as mine and the maximus formula boards are really good for overclocking.


----------



## whitegtr (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks greenbrucelee,

I had a look at the Asus ROG maximus boards and they look good, i might do a bit more research into upgrading my existing board considering my current board is limited.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

whitegtr said:


> thanks greenbrucelee,
> 
> I had a look at the Asus ROG maximus boards and they look good, i might do a bit more research into upgrading my existing board considering my current board is limited.


asus have their own auto overclocking feature in the BIOS which is the best auto overclock utility I have ever seen you can also overclock from further from the auto overclock.

I used my board to auto overclock to 3.52 then I overclocked it 4GHz from there on.

the maximus and maximus formula 2 boards are great boards but the rampage formula takes it to another level you will see that from the price.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

hey , LGA 775 Boards are reaching the end of their life . The prices should come down a lot and you can get really good ones for a decent price . Otherwise you can go I5 or I7 if you want to futureproof it but only if you have a lot money to waste (new mobo , cpu , ram) . Quads are also becoming cheap .


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Nyt Ryda said:


> hey , LGA 775 Boards are reaching the end of their life . The prices should come down a lot and you can get really good ones for a decent price . Otherwise you can go I5 or I7 if you want to futureproof it but only if you have a lot money to waste (new mobo , cpu , ram) . Quads are also becoming cheap .


i5s are the new C2Ds and are best for overclocking however build yourself a decent 775 rig it will beat or match the majority of the new rigs out there at the moment.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

I5's clock very well and if you are getting a new lga 775 mobo then you are beter off upgrading to lga1156 as it is futureproof and u wont need to upgrade for years to come.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No more so then the 915P, 925x, 945P, 975x, 965P Socket 775 boards future proof is a myth as new CPU's come even if they share a socket pin arrangement enough changes to render older boards obsolete, I don't see any thing in the new boards that will make that change. The good 775 board prices won't drop by much the Q9550, 9650 are still potent CPU's and the platform is stable, that said if I was building a totally new system today then moving to the new platform and buying a CPU, MB, and Ram would make sense, but if you have a working C2D and Ram then upgrading the board may make sense, and maybe next year move to a quad.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

Same here , if your building a brand new pc the get i5 otherwise a good quad is perfect .The jump to lga 1156 or higher , doesnt justify the cost for the same performance but its just my opinion if getting a new expensive mobo to rather go lga 1156 as when the quads dont run as fast as newer cpu's then u'd need a new mobo . The Asus P5QD Pro Turbo is a decent priced lga 775 board and has great oc'ing capability .


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

P5Q Pro Turbo?


----------



## whitegtr (Dec 26, 2009)

is asus one of the better boards for overclocking or Gigabyte?
also what should i look out for when buying mother boards as i like all the features the 
asus P5 DH Deluxe has to offer but i want to be able to o/c for better performance?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

asus and gigabyte are on a par with each other if you ask me, I prefer asus just as i prefer nvidia to Ati. Its personal choice.

I think asus have better overclocking features in the bios if you go for their top end models.


----------



## whitegtr (Dec 26, 2009)

yes, i agree and i think the type of development that goes into the boards and software that supports them is very high, but i think its a matter of research and ask questions to choose the right board.
i would like to thank everyone that has responded for my question regarding getting close to the 3ghz for the 1.86ghz e6300.
A very supportive network thanks again everyone..


----------

